# Goldens in the Changing Seasons



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We have my parents' Golden, Summer, staying with us, so I took the time on my weekend hike to pose the pups all together. Summer is the light girl in the middle.

There are a few more photos at that blog post that show the changing seasons up here in Connecticut with the Goldens as a constant.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Love this picture!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Stunning photo


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> We have my parents' Golden, Summer, staying with us, so I took the time on my weekend hike to pose the pups all together. Summer is the light girl in the middle.
> 
> There are a few more photos at that blog post that show the changing seasons up here in Connecticut with the Goldens as a constant.


 
Awesome picture. I have always loved your dark goldens. How in the world do you get three goldens to sit on a rock together? I don't see any leashes or evidence to gorilla glue. They have got to be drugged. Amazing training.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bentman2 said:


> Awesome picture. I have always loved your dark goldens. How in the world do you get three goldens to sit on a rock together? I don't see any leashes or evidence to gorilla glue. They have got to be drugged. Amazing training.


Glue.




Lol, no seriously. We actually practice a "daily stay" with the dogs as part of teaching them obedience in all kinds of situations. That link goes to all my blog entries labeled "daily stay," so you can go back through time to see that Summer was actually doing them as young as 4 months old. My mom has worked really hard to train her to reliable behavior off leash, so she's pretty amazing for such a young dog. Comet and Jax are old hands at this at 5 and 6. They've literally done hundreds of daily stays.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Terrific picture!!!


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

great picture, funny how you captured all 3 tongues hanging out, lol. I used to think the lighter goldens were the prettiest but now I really like the reds. my puppy is a medium blonde now but her parents were reddish so I think she'll be very similar to your dogs. beautiful scenery and I love your blog!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Now that's a photo to put in a frame.. Beautiful...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture, enjoyed the ones on your blog too.
Your boys and Summer are beautiful.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great scenery, beautiful goldens!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I LOVE this picture of the 3 Goldens - stunning!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I was sorting my pictures from the fall and found this one of Comet that I really like from 10/26.


----------

